# Betta Fin Care Tips



## BlueSaphire (Nov 3, 2009)

This thread is just to clarify how to care for a bettas fins, this applys to ALL bettas male and female 

1. Make sure there are no sharp objects in the tank, if your bettas fins get cut you must treat them before they become infected. 
2. If you notice your bettas fins deteriorating and there are no sharp objects or fin nippers in the tank treat them with medication I recomend something from the bettafix brand. 
3. Use water conditioner specifically made for bettas that includes a slimy coat that will cover your betta and protect them from fin injury in it. 
4. NEVER put one male betta with anoth betta (wether male or female) and never put any betta with fish that are agressive, fin nippers,fish that resemble bettas (your betta may mistake those fish for another betta) and fish that are generally non-compatable. 
5. If you have more than one fish per tank and your betta has cut fins, or fin rot ALWAYS separate them into a hospital tank. 

I will add more betta info. later but I hope you liked this*w3


----------

